
Ask HN: What are other good sites to read like HN? - ge96
Namely involving tech, entrepreneur, stuff like that.<p>I browse the technology section of the news, browse Reddit, and Hacker News. What are some other good places? Mashable is okay but I&#x27;m curious what other sites you guys go to, to catch up on latest news.
======
RachelF
The Register is an excellent site for what's going on in tech.
[http://www.theregister.co.uk](http://www.theregister.co.uk)

~~~
ge96
Thanks will check that out

~~~
ge96
I looked at it, man it's not mobile friendly haha.

------
tbirrell
I subscribed to Inside's Daily Brief ([https://inside.com/daily-
brief](https://inside.com/daily-brief)) which is actually twice a day for the
major world news. Inside.com also has many other newsletters that cater to a
specific subject. I recommend you give them a shot.

I also subscribe to Forkast.com to get a weekly email on major upcoming things
([https://forekast.com/weekly](https://forekast.com/weekly)). It seems to be
mostly tech, though nowhere near exclusively.

------
gt2
Good info on major deals and news happenings on this new LAUNCH Ticker
site/email [https://www.launchticker.com/](https://www.launchticker.com/)

------
olegious
It is pricey, but The Information www.theinformation.com has excellent tech
reporting.

~~~
1123581321
Do you pay for that personally? Similarly to the Financial Times, it seems
like a price that's meant to be employer-expensed.

